# Problema pluviômetro DAVIS VUE



## RedeMeteo (27 Jan 2020 às 15:37)

Boa tarde 
Tenho uma Davis vue que deixou de registar chuva e na consola aparece ---- 
Será que comprando um pluviômetro novo resolve ou tenho de comprar nova estação?


----------



## Toby (27 Jan 2020 às 20:00)

Boa noite,

Você não tem que comprar uma estação nova, muitas coisas podem ser consertadas se você pensar sobre isso.  
Antes de mais nada: limpar os contactos ecléticos. https://wd40.pt/specialist/limpa-contactos/


----------

